# pressure cooked bones?



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I was involved in a conversation on another forum talking about raw. The poster was saying that pressure cooked bones are safe to feed because they are "soft". I said otherwise, but I would like some thaughts on it. Pressure cooked is still considered cooked, right? To me, any form of cooked is a no no.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm not familiar with pressure cooking, but if it is similar to slow cooking it is fine. The bones almost turn to mush. The hospital I work at advocates home cooking. Cooking bones in a crock pot is one method they encourage.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Pressure cooked bones are very soft....think canned fish bones. Cooking any part of the prey food removes vital enzymes and nutrients, not to mention removes all the dental cleaning benefits.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah not sure why you would want to feed them over raw bones, but I suppose they are softer than a regular cooked bone. Still not worth it IMO.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks ya'll. Those were pretty much my thaughts, just wanted to be sure.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> Yeah not sure why you would want to feed them over raw bones, but I suppose they are softer than a regular cooked bone. Still not worth it IMO.


Because some people refuse to believe that dogs can process raw bones!! :lol:

There was a forum that i visited a while back that was always talking about Crockpot recipes for their dog and stuff, and it involved pressure cooked bones added to it as if it had the full amount of vitamins and minerals, anybody that said otherwise was quickly dispatched!!! and called crazy because dogs can get salmonella ofc from raw food.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I agree to the question of why would any on hear to it ......

Personally I would not, I don't see the point, and unfortunately having never seen the bones I would not like to say how soft they are or how long you would have to cook them for, so they become soft enough not to cause a problem.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I believe that Merrick has canned products out that has a drumstick in it that is pressure cooked.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't know the answer to this but it's something running through my mind. Wonder what pressure cooking a bone does to the calcium content? I KNOW the dental benefits are cooked away.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't know the answer... but it just seems like a bad idea. Why do that when there are perfectly good raw bones?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> I don't know the answer... but it just seems like a bad idea. Why do that when there are perfectly good raw bones?


my thaughts also.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

what kind of bones are you talking about pressure
cooking????


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Prior to going raw, I was making some homecooked meals. I read about pressure cooking the bones, and I tried it a couple times. I cooked the chicken until it fell off the bones, and then I put the bones back into the cooker for a while. I was able to squish them between my fingers until they were mush, and add them back to the chicken and broth. It was quite time-consuming, but as soft as the bones got, it was very safe. I suppose it adds variety to a homecooker's meals--instead of always adding eggshells or calcium supplements.


----------

